

Mars Express – Siding Spring Flyby [live hangout] - blaze33
https://plus.google.com/u/0/hangouts/onair/watch?hid=hoaevent%2Fcpu2cm9ekr6s1ol07jqn1l4uos0&wpsrc=yta&ytl=z1iyxouD38g

======
blaze33
youtube replay:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1iyxouD38g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1iyxouD38g)

